# Peanuts not popular



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a multiple feeder in my garden. I have 5 brackets with 2 sunflower hearts 1 general bird food, 1 suet ball holder and 1 peanut feeder.

The birds do not seem interested in the peanuts at all. Is there any reason for this (maybe the wrong time of year), wrong position etc. I have moved it around but nothing. I'm new to bird feeding.

Any advice would be welcome thanks.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

I have lots of feeders too and my birds have never bothered with the peanut feeders either. I've stopped using them. 

I do feed whole peanuts in the winter as part of a mix aimed at the wood pigeons, magpies and squirrels and I do sometimes see the tits take the whole peanuts from this mix but mostly they prefer the sunflower hearts. 

I sometimes feed ground up peanut crumb (when I can get it) and that is popular.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Just noticed you've posted this in Bird Chat.
You'll get more responses and lots of info on feeding birds if you post in Wildlife Chat - that's where the all the wild bird people hang out


----------

